# G5 Quad: Température des processeurs anormalement élevées...



## billycoen (16 Août 2006)

Bonjour &#224; tous.
J'ai r&#233;cemment fait l'acquisition d'un Power mac G5 quad. M'inqui&#233;tant des risques qu'il encourait lors d'un travail sur un montage HDV en pleine canicule, j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; l'appli temerature monitor hier.
En ce moment, il fait bon, la temp&#233;rature chez moi ne d&#233;passe pas les 22&#176;C, et pourtant lorsqu'il travaille, les temp&#233;ratures des process. Core B-1 et B-2 monte &#224; plus de 95&#176;C. Les processeurs sont solicit&#233;s &#224; 70%, mais je ne pense pas que cela puisse monter aussi haut en temp&#233;rature.
Pour m&#233;moire, il me semble que les processeurs ne peuvent pas d&#233;passer un temp&#233;rature de 80&#176;C sous peine d'extinction de la machine.
Cette application est elle fiable? Mon mac a-t-il un probl&#232;me? Ou est- ce tout simplement normal?
Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses.


----------



## Al_Copett (16 Août 2006)

essaye un peu le widget iStatPro. B-1 et B-2 c'est ton 2i&#232;me processeur ? Et que dit le 1ier processeur ?


----------



## Basvil (16 Août 2006)

Bonsoir
Je possède  aussi un Quad et en effet pour l'encodage les processeurs travaillent (j'ai déjà atteint les 80%en faisant en plus une mise à jour Adobe). Je n'ai pas installé ce logiciel mais par compte j' ai bien entendu les ventilateurs, j'espère que toi aussi, sinon cela expliquerait la montée en température.


----------



## billycoen (16 Août 2006)

j'ai aussi istat pro et ce qu'il m'indique est identique. Par contre, il est vrai que le premier processeur : Core A-1 et A-2 ne dépasse pas les 75°C

Mes ventilateurs tournent à fond pendant l'encodage et c'est à cette occasion que j'atteins les 95°C.
-Basvil : Télécharge  temperature monitor quand meme pour avoir une indication.
Maintenant je flippe de lancer un encodage sur des séquences d'une heure...


----------



## Basvil (16 Août 2006)

Je fais des essais demain.
De toute façon ton Quad est sous garantie, pour mon cas j'ai eu des problèmes d' instabilité et le SAV a changé carte mère et processeurs. Et avant ce changement et après j'ai encodé plusieurs fois pendant plusieurs heures et ça ventilait dur mais aucun problème. Avant j'utilisais un mini G4 pour l'encodage le processeur était utilisé à 100% pendant 4 heures , ça ventilait dur aussi; le même encodage avec le Quad dure 15 mn au maximum.


----------



## billycoen (16 Août 2006)

Basvil : J'aimerai savoir avec quel logiciel tu encodes.
Moi j'utilise compressor avec final cut pro 5,0. Lorsue j'encode une séquence d'une demi heure en mpeg 2 via compressor, ça prend environ une heure, et ça tourne dur.
Mes ventilos sont à fond. mais c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Je trouve juste que maintenant, il est un peu plus long qu'avant, mais c'est de l'ordre de la dixaine de minutes.

Personnes d'autres ne connait les Quad et les caractéristiques des processeurs?


----------



## Basvil (17 Août 2006)

billycoen a dit:
			
		

> Basvil : J'aimerai savoir avec quel logiciel tu encodes.
> 
> Bonjour
> J'utilise simplement iDVD et Toast que je trouve plus rapide.Mais pour la HD je n'ai fait qu'un essai court.Mes films dont en DVD ou Vidéo CD, donc lisibles sur la plupart des appareils modernes.
> A plus, en attendant d'autres essais.


----------



## Basvil (17 Août 2006)

Donc le Quad est en plein travail: encodage d'un DVD avec Toast (50 mn de vidéo), Processeurs actifs de 60 à 91%, Températures AO 55°, A1 66°, BO 61°, B1 61°.L'encodage est juste terminé, cela a pris 16 minutes, les T° sont autour de 55° pour le A1, 52 pour les B et, 49 pour AO. La ventilation est calme en effet, la T° de la pièce est de 23°, ce qui est peu.


----------



## Basvil (17 Août 2006)

En relisant ton premier message , les T° pour les CPU B sont très élevées, sur le mien c'est le CPU A1 qui chauffe le plus en encodage. Actuellement les CPU fontionnent à 10% et les T° sont autour de 45°.Donc fais des mesures à faible activité.
Je vais faire d'autres essais.


----------



## billycoen (17 Août 2006)

je viens de voir s&#249;r d'autre site que le probl&#232;me peut venir de la poussi&#232;re
ce n'est pas particuli&#232;rement poussi&#233;reux chez moi, et je fais le m&#233;nage souvent, mais il est vrai que je ne l'ai jamais ouvert pour le nettoyer.
Je vais voir &#231;&#224; ce soir ( l&#224; je suis au boulot)
J'ai vu aussi que cela pouvait venir d'une fuite de liquide de refroidissement.
Je te remercie pour tes indications....
merci beaucoup.


----------



## Basvil (17 Août 2006)

Autre essai avec iDVD, petit encodage avec 30% d'activité et T° de 59 à 52°.
Pour les poussières cela est étrange pour un ordinateur tout neuf. Le ménage ici, c'est une fois par mois...mais il y a peu de poussières.
Bonne inspection


----------



## Al_Copett (17 Août 2006)

Billycoen : La poussière, je veux bien, mais de là à avoir une telle différence de t° entre tes 2 processeurs je deviens septique. La poussière devrait s'accumuler d'un façon assez uniforme dans la machine pour que les 2 processeurs chauffent approximativement de la même façon.
Assure-toi avec une lampe de poche que tous les ventillateurs tournent correctement (ceux de devant, comme ceux de derrière).
Je ne connais pas la disposition de ta machine, mais regarde si rien n'obstrue les ouies de la ventillation.
Une fuite de liquide est possible aussi.
Après tous ces petites vérifications, si ta machine est sous garantie, je pense que le SAV est solution à sérieusement envisager.


----------



## billycoen (17 Août 2006)

Je n'ai pas encore pu v&#233;rifier tout &#231;a. Je suis au boulot, et ce soir je ne repasse pas chez moi. Je le v&#233;rifierai demain.
Quand au SAV, comment cela se passe-til lorque l'on a achet&#233; sur l'apple store..?
Merci encore &#224; tous pour vos conseils.


----------



## billycoen (19 Août 2006)

Bon aujourd'hui j'ai enfin pu me remettre sur mon Quad et je l'ai ouvert. Quand je disais que je n'avais jamais nettoyé l'intérieur, je pensais vraiment pas qu'il puisse y avoir autant de poussière. Les ouies juste derrière les deux ventilateur de devant étaient compètement obstruées. J'ai nettoyé tout ça...
Je viens juste de le rallumer et au repos sans aucune application d'ouverte, les cpu B ( core 1 et 2) sont à 45°C environ, tandis que les cpu A ( core 1 et 2) sont à 30°C. Là je suis sur internet, et les températures sont montés de 5°C. 
Je me demande quand même s'il est normal que la différence de température entre les 2 Cpu soit aussi grande... 

Je fais faire un encodage via compressor et je verrai bien si j'atteinds mes précédents "records"

see you next time


----------



## billycoen (19 Août 2006)

Je viens de faire un encodage vidéo et je n'ai cette fois ci, pas dépassé les 65-70°C avec les CPU B core 1 et 2. Le nettoyage à donc fonctionné.
Je trouve quand meme que les ventilateurs se mettent souvent en route alors que je suis seulement sur internet ou i-tunes.
Autre chose qui m'inquiète, c'est la différence de température entre le CPU B et le CPU A. Celui ci n'est pas monté à plus de 40°c pendant l'encodage. Ca fait une différence de plus de 25°C. Je ne sais trop quoi en penser.
Est-ce normal pour un G5 Quad??
Merci pour vos réponse.


----------



## Al_Copett (20 Août 2006)

Si la poussi&#232;re semble &#234;tre la probl&#232;me de la surchauffe g&#233;n&#233;rale, peux-tu me dire si elle &#233;tait r&#233;partie d'une fa&#231;on &#233;gale dans la machine ?
Si celle-ci n'&#233;tait pas r&#233;partie d'un fa&#231;on &#233;gale alors, jette un oeil sur les &#233;changeurs liquide-air des tes processeurs et pariculi&#232;rement celui qui est situ&#233; du c&#244;t&#233; le plus sale ?
Que disent aussi les utilitaires (le "moniteur d'activit&#233;" d'OSX, iStatPro,etc...) ?
La charge de travail, est-elle bien r&#233;partie sur les 2 processeurs ? Un n'est-il pas plus sollicit&#233; que l'autre ? Ce qui pourrait expliquer cette diff&#233;rence de temp&#233;rature ?
Voici quelques pistes que je suivrais si j'&#233;tais dans ton cas.


----------



## billycoen (20 Août 2006)

Al_Copett a dit:
			
		

> Si celle-ci n'était pas répartie d'un façon égale alors, jette un oeil sur les échangeurs liquide-air des tes processeurs et pariculièrement celui qui est situé du côté le plus sale ?
> Que disent aussi les utilitaires (le "moniteur d'activité" d'OSX, iStatPro,etc...) ?
> La charge de travail, est-elle bien répartie sur les 2 processeurs ? Un n'est-il pas plus sollicité que l'autre ? Ce qui pourrait expliquer cette différence de température ?
> Voici quelques pistes que je suivrais si j'étais dans ton cas.



 Moniteur d'activité indique que la charge de travail est réparti également sur les 4 processeurs.

Pour voir ces échangeurs liquide air, faut il démonter le cache marqué d'un G5? Si c'est la cas je n'y suis pas arrivé...


----------



## Al_Copett (21 Août 2006)

Peut-&#234;tre l'as-tu d&#233;j&#224; fait !
V&#233;rifier que tes ventaliteurs tournent tous &#224; la m&#234;me vitesse ou que l'un ne ferait pas plus de bruit (m&#233;chanique) que les autres ?
Tu peux essayer d'estimer le flux d'air avec la main (d&#233;bit et temp&#233;ratures).
Sinon, l&#224; je commence &#224; ne plus avoir beaucoup d'id&#233;es pour t'aider.


----------



## billycoen (21 Août 2006)

J'ai appel&#233; l'apple care, et ils m'ont conseill&#233; de r&#233;initialiser la SMU. Etant donn&#233; la diff&#233;rence de temp&#233;rature entre les deux processeurs et cela meme au repos, apr&#232;s que la machine ce soit reposer longtemps, il doit y avoir un probl&#232;me au niveau des senseurs.
J'esp&#232;re que &#231;a va marcher.
J'avais d&#233;j&#224; v&#233;rifi&#233; si les ventilos tournaient &#224; la meme vitesse. Merci Al copett pour ton aide. Si rien ne s'arrange, je crois que cela va etre SAV.


----------



## Al_Copett (21 Août 2006)

Je dois avouer que la solution du SAV me semble de plus en plus la seule envisageable, puisque ta machine est toujours sous garantie.


----------



## Bison (21 Août 2006)

SAV,Pate thermique ,controle SMC,retour client.


----------



## billycoen (21 Août 2006)

je viens de r&#233;initialiser la SMU et toujours ce vacarme et une diff&#233;rence de 17°C entre les deux processeurs...
Ca m'&#233;nerve... 
J'ai vu un topic sur le ronronnement de l'alim. Et en effet ce ronronnemnt provient du bas de mon G5. Le probl&#232;me peut-il etre la cause de cette diff&#233;rence de temp&#233;rature.
Pendant que j'&#233;cris les ventilos commence &#224; s'emballer et ils vont pas s'arr&#232;ter ( pour info je suis &#224; 31 et 32°C sur le cpu A et 48 et 49 ° C sur le CPU B)
Je rappellerai le service apple care. Ce qui est chiant c'est que je bosse de 9h &#224; 20h et je n'ai pas mon mac sous le coude quand je les appelle... c supr relou...


----------



## HmJ (22 Août 2006)

... appelle le SAV, ca commence a durer ton affaire. Tu as une machine pro, tu dois avoir le service en rapport.


----------



## Al_Copett (22 Août 2006)

Si l'intérieur de ta machine était plein de poussière, alors il n'y a pas raisons pour que ce ne soit pas le cas avec ton alimentation. Donc, elle chauffe et le processeur qui se trouve le plus près prend quelques degrés en plus que l'autre.
On finira peut-être par savoir de quel malédiction cette machine est frappée.


----------



## ispeed (23 Août 2006)

billycoen a dit:
			
		

> je viens de réinitialiser la SMU et toujours ce vacarme et une différence de 17°C entre les deux processeurs...
> Ca m'énerve...
> J'ai vu un topic sur le ronronnement de l'alim. Et en effet ce ronronnemnt provient du bas de mon G5. Le problème peut-il etre la cause de cette différence de température.
> Pendant que j'écris les ventilos commence à s'emballer et ils vont pas s'arrèter ( pour info je suis à 31 et 32°C sur le cpu A et 48 et 49 ° C sur le CPU B)
> Je rappellerai le service apple care. Ce qui est chiant c'est que je bosse de 9h à 20h et je n'ai pas mon mac sous le coude quand je les appelle... c supr relou...


Bonjour Billycoen
A ta place je revendrai illico presto ton Quad G5 pour l'achat d'un Mac Pro
Tu ne peux pas savoir le confort que cela va t'apporter.


----------



## HmJ (23 Août 2006)

Euh... Oui... Il peut racheter ca... Mais c'est cher ! Et puis il ne pourra pas reutiliser grand chose, la memoire par exemple. Ceci etant, les prix de l'occasion chez Apple sont franchement honteux, alors pourquoi pas. Maintenant, meme si les Xeon sont "les plus rapides", il est sans doute un peu tot pour revendre une machine de moins d'un an, qui fait tourner la suite Adobe que les Mac Pro.

SAV.


----------



## Al_Copett (25 Août 2006)

Tout à fait, virer un machine d'un tel prix avec l'arrivée des MacPro c'est à coup sur un paquet d' qui sont perdus. Après un passage au SAV, si nécessaire, ne siginfie que la machine va encore charogner.
En plus, laisser les MacPro faire leur maladies de jeunesses n'est peut-être pas un mauvais plan.


----------

